# GTX 460 + 9800 GT Reporting CUDA Not Enabled



## Regthmare (Aug 19, 2010)

Just updated to 0.4.5 and now my CUDA status for my 9800 GT is reporting as off when I have FaH running great right now. This is with a GTX 460 also. The GTX 460 is the main renderer and the 9800 GT is a Physx card. Here are the screenshots:












FaH client for the 9800 GT running(Requires CUDA):






Now, it makes sense that it would only be showing Physx, not DirectCompute or OpenCL, since in the Nvidia control Panel it is specified as a Physx Card, so the drivers wouldn't report anything but Physx, but CUDA still works great, I might add.

My Rig:

Gigabyte P55M-UD2
Intel i5-750 @ 3.4GHz
G.SKILL Ripjaws 2x2GB 1.6GHz RAM @ 1.7GHz
EVGA GTX 460 EE w/ FPB(That's why it's showing 720MHz & 1440MHz)
EVGA 9800 GT
Rosewill 1kW Bronze Series


----------



## ERazer (Aug 19, 2010)

aye its disabled when u use it as a dedicated PhyX


----------



## Regthmare (Aug 19, 2010)

ERazer said:


> aye its disabled when u it as a dedicated PhyX



Well, after I posted I figured that was why I was having problems with installing my FaH client on that card(I couldn't get it working with a double systray config and I couldn't get it working without -forcegpu nvidia_g80). I believe you're right, but that makes me wonder how it is still using CUDA on that card.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 19, 2010)

u can disable when folding then enable when playing games


----------



## Regthmare (Aug 19, 2010)

ERazer said:


> u can disable when folding then enable when playing games



Well yes, but it takes time. Hahaha. I still have it working with Physx dedicated and FaH so I'm happy.  Honestly I don't know why Nvidia doesn't enable CUDA with Physx. Probably having to do with Physx being a CUDA technology and them disabling processes using CUDA besides Physx for performance clearance.


----------

